# NGD: Peavey USA Limited ST



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

So... the last thing I need is another guitar but I've been curious about USA Peaveys for some time and had to pick that one up just to see what the fuss was about. (The ratio of guitars to humans at my place is getting a bit out of hand, but somehow there always seems to be room for _just one more_).










The Limited series were made in the Peavey Custom Shop in Leakesville, MS from 2001-2004, alongside the Wolfgangs, amongst others. They sport some fancy features: 4A 1/4" flame maple top, chambered body, graphite reinforced neck, rounded neck joint /w 5 screws, low-friction nuts, Grover locking tuners and a Hipshot 2-point trem system. The pickups are nice too. I believe the bridge zebra humbucker is the same as the ones used on the EVH guitars of that era. All are hand-wound.

This one is from 2001. It has an amber finish with a dark back. I'm not usually a big fan of flamed maple but I don't mind it here. It's a bit uneven which I like, gives it character. I also dig the exposed edge pseudo-binding. The neck is fairly flat (12" radius) and is finished in Tru-oil with rolled edges -- very comfy. It is quite light because of the chambering. Overall, this is a super solid, well put together, versatile workhorse of a guitar.

I don't understand why these guitars command so little money comparatively. They're made in USA by skilled luthiers and loaded with high quality woods and parts. I'm hard-pressed to find another one in the collection that compares with it from a pure value standpoint. Definitely underrated in my opinion.

I think I'll be keeping that one, and probably be on the lookout for other Peaveys from now on... an Odyssey maybe? Those look cool. 

Cheers.
d.

A few more pics:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Basically a Suhr/Anderson at that point, at least potentially. It definitely looks like one!

Enjoy that one! 

As a fan of flame maple, I approve.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I can't see the pictures but if the guitar is in very good to excellent shape I think you did all right in terms of price. I sold my mint Peavey LTD ST violet purple with quilt maple top for just over $600 last year. Which was slightly less than I bought it new for Axe Music when they were clearing them out. 

What I liked about the guitar was the quick access to the truss rod for minor adjustments and the neck was nice to play. It was a great playing guitar for sure... I agree it doesn't make sense why they don't command more money. If the name on the head stock said something else it would easily be double the price. The amber finish was my favourite by far.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Can't see the pics either, but when I Googled, I was impressed. HNGD -- Peavey was making some really nice stuff at that point.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Can't see images, but checked on search. NICE one! Congratulations


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Absolutely smoking guitar! Congratulations


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn, that's nice.

Pics didnt work for me on a mobile browser but showing up on a desktop.


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks. I tried a different hosting for the pics, since that's half the fun. Let me know if it works.

Losch79, glad to hear I was in the ballpark. The guitar is indeed good shape. It has a small finish crack by the neck pocket but those are fairly common.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Pic now show - awesome looking guitar, and I bet it plays great.

What Budda said. Suhr / Andertons quality for fraction of the price. Enjoy it

Rock ON.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I can't comment on whether or not $600 is a "deal", but I will say that it's an OUTSTANDING value. 600 bucks for that caliber of guitar blows my mind. Nice buy!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

The quality of peavey guitars from 1976 to the early 2000s were severely underestimated. They have a lot of features that you simply won’t find in that price range.

That’s a beauty of a guitar, and well worth the price of admission. Enjoy!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful guitar at a good price. If you wanted to assemble this guitar from the same parts, you could never do it for $600.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh heavens, that's pretty.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking guitar, well done.

There is no such thing as "enough".


----------

